# adding 2 cycle oil to their diesel?



## criswelg (Dec 7, 2011)

Several of my friends have started adding 2 cycle oil to their diesel they claim since they (the government) took all of the sulfur out of the diesel they were getting lots of rust in their tanks and this helps out and gives back some of the lubrication lost when the sulfur was removed? I don't know?

:usa:


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Read all about it.

http://www.dieselplace.com/forum/76.../177728-lubricity-additive-study-results.html


----------

